# Ford 3000 tach not working



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

My 3000 tach hasn't worked since I have owned it. Well one time it worked then it plainly stopped. I unhooked the tach cable from the generator and turned it with my fingers, the tach began to go up. Well I knew that was all good so I took off the bottom plate where the tach gear is at on the generator. It had a bunch of sludge in it but I cleaned it out the best I could. Well I put it all back together thinking that would've solved the problem. Nope....sure didn't. Well I loosen the little plate where the tach gear is on the generator and fired the tractor up. I saw the tach gear was turning. WelliI took the cable off again at that generator and it looked like it was rounded some. I poked it in the tach gear but when I turned the tach gear with my finger..it didn't turn the tach cable. I'm suspecting the cable is destroyed. Any ideas? Where can I get another one at near by?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

That is called a proofmeter cable. Ebay has a number of them for a 3000. You have to know the length of your cable, and the part number would also be useful. There are several different cables for a 3000. The socket that it plugs into may be wallowed out as well??


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I soldered it the best I could and now it is working so yeah either the cable or tachometer gear is rounded out.


----------

